# The Billion Dollar Code - Netflix Mini Series Soundtrack



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,

I'm loving this new Netflix mini Series Soundtrack. *'The Billion Dollar Code'. *

It has a very interesting vibe, futuristic, synths with some sound design elements, and subtle rhythmic pulses.

Composed by : Anton Feist, Uwe Bossenz & Ingolfsson


----------



## marius_dm (Oct 7, 2021)

Thanks for that. That sounds great, very inspiring


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2021)

marius_dm said:


> Thanks for that. That sounds great, very inspiring


You're very welcome. I'm glad you like it. 

I agree, it's a very inspiring, and original soundtrack, that had a refreshing effect on me. 

Love it. 🧡


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)

How's the show? The trailer is intriguing and the music is great, however, the premise is sickening. Damn monopolies!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> How's the show? The trailer is intriguing and the music is great, however, the premise is sickening. Damn monopolies!


I didn't watch the series. It's a German production for Netflix, not sure if it's fiction or a true story. Need to check more about that part.

Here is the official Netflix trailer :




Looks like it is based on a true story.


----------



## grabauf (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for the tip. I'm listening to it at the moment and love it.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2021)

grabauf said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm listening to it at the moment and love it.


Cool, Enjoy  .

It's one of my favorite soundtracks of 2021.


----------



## samphony (Oct 13, 2021)

I usually don’t like german tv shows but this one and Bad Banks seem to be a new generation of german productions. 

Love it


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2021)

samphony said:


> I usually don’t like german tv shows but this one and Bad Banks seem to be a new generation of german productions.
> 
> Love it


I haven't watched the series yet. But love the soundtrack.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 13, 2021)

I hear a lot of EDM influence here.


----------

